# photoshop presets?



## manszewski (18. April 2007)

hat jemand ne ahnung ob es für photoshop auch vorgefertigte farbeinstellungen(presets) gibt wie bei lightroom?

bin dankbar für hinweise


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. April 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen bei tuts.de. 

Zunächst möchte ich dich bitten, die Netiquette einzuhalten (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung).

Presets in diesem Sinne sind mir nicht bekannt. Allerdings könntest du auf den gängigen Seiten wie http://www.deviantart.com nach "Aktionen" für Photoshop suchen. Da gibt es so einige die in etwa in die gewünschte Richtung gehen.

Grüße

Philip


----------

